# Tuning for Riverboat Fantasy - David Wilcox?



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone know how to play this - standard or open tuning? Capo?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

David Wilcox - Riverboat Fantasy Tab Online | UG Plus @ Ultimate-Guitar.com


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Somehow I doubt you're looking for the chord sheets. 

You looking to play it with a slide, JHarasym? It definitely sounds like an open major tuning to me... Open D with a capo on 2 maybe, since the song seems to be an E blues.


----------

